# Feeding New Life Spectrum?



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I am wondering to those of you who feed the 1mm New Life spectrum Betta formula, how many do you feed?

I was feeding Omega One but my betta wasn't pooping regularly (fed 4 a day), so I switched to NLS. They seem like half the size of all the others I have ever used (Attison's Pro, Hikari, Omega One), but after talking to a few people I started out 5 a day. He's pooping multiple times a day and is totally regular.. and not gaining much weight if any. I'm trying to pork him up because he's way too skinny. I'm definitely upping to 6 but wondering how many others feed..


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

My boys are all pretty big so I feed them about 8 a day, four in the morning four at night. 

I honestly have to say I adore NLS Fish foods, it really realllyy cuts down on parasite outbreaks, since it has garlic in it. In fact I just bought NLS flakes for my tropical fish and they all took to it right away. ^^ I've yet to have a fish turn down NLS.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I give my largest boys between 4 and 5 pellets in a feeding. I feed twice a day. They gobble it up like nothing I've ever seen. In fact I've switched all of my fish to NLS. I think it is one of the best fish foods out there.


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

I feed my double tail 5 NLS pellets twice a day. When I was feeding Hikari, he was getting 3 pellets twice a day. I prefer the NLS for its ingredients and size.

Unfortunately my plakat is super spazzy when it comes to feeding. He tends to attack NLS pellets with such vigor they fall to the bottom. Sometimes he chases and eats them. Sometimes they fall straight down. The pellet size is better for him than the Hikari, but his eating sucess rate is horrible. So I stick with 3 Hikari pellets for that little guy.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're trying to "fatten" him up, you can feed three to four pellets 3 times a day as long as he poops regularly. Just watch out for bloating.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

I have to agree that NLS is wonderful for keeping fishy systems regular, also, they're the only pellets my Bowie would eat.

I feed both of my boys about 6 pellets in a feeding (2x's a day). 

I sneak an extra pellet in a couple of times per week for Bowie; I could probably up him to eight pellets regularly, without adverse effects _(just concerned he would become a true fatty if I upped his feedings that much)_. I tried to increase Remedio to seven pellets a meal, but that didn't seem to sit well with him. 

Six seems to be the magic number to keep both my boys happy and at a healthy weight.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow so I can increase the number a lot more.. thanks! Looks like people are doing between 8-12 so if I did 4 in the am and 3 in the pm that may be a good start and maybe 4 and 4 if he still stays regular. Increasing food slowly as this constipation thing proved to be quite an ordeal. He never had issues until Attison's betta pro got discontinued and ever since then it's been one pellet after another trying to find something that works.


----------

